# Help! My goldfish is staying at the top corner of the tank and won't eat!



## Poleren (Jan 24, 2014)

Lately my Black Moor Goldfish (Sylvester) has been gulping a lot of bubbles. Now he stays at the top of the tank and doesn't move a lot. (By the way, I don't think he has Swim Bladder because he isn't swimming on his side). I also think he has fin rot, because his fins look very frayed and the ends are white (read above: He's a Black Moor). What do I do?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi. We're going to need some more information about your goldfish before we can make a diagnosis. Please fill out this form to help us get to know your tank better. Thanks!


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

They posted in Beginner Planted Aquarium as well. Here are the specs -



> 10 gallon, fluval aquaclear 100 gph, pH 8, ammonia 0.1, nitrite 0, nitrate 7, 1 black moor goldfish and 1 fantail (both 2 inches long aprox.)
> 
> Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...ldfish-lying-face-first-337546/#ixzz2rz8ajR8P


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

After reading your thread, I have a better idea of what is going on. For future reference, please keep all of this together. These problems are related. 

What you are seeing is ammonia poisoning. The gills aren't working as well, and the fish is trying to gulp air to compensate. As sandybottom said in your other thread, you need to do a water change every time you see ammonia in the tank. Also to reiterate, you need a larger tank. Not just a 20 gal, but something in the area of a 40 gal or larger for them to be safe long-term. The faster you get that upgrade the better. 

The best cure for something like this is clean water. You should be doing daily 75% water changes daily until the tank cycles.


----------

